# 1941 Schwinn lightweight



## bud poe (May 6, 2010)

Too far for me to go get but kind of cool...locking fork w/key!


http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/1726409604.html


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 6, 2010)

Hop on the train and go get it!  New Worlds are really nice bikes.


----------



## bud poe (May 6, 2010)

Well, my lady used to go to school in Bellingham and she's been meaning to get up there for a visit so,  hmmmmm...
That seems like a fair price huh?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 6, 2010)

Maybe a little high, but it's in awfully nice shape despite the tweaked fork.  That should be easy to fix, and I'd trust the fork afterward.     I really like the geometry and find them very comfortable.  If you take the train., you'll have to make a reservation for the bike rack on the way back. 
http://www.amtrakcascades.com/Baggage.htm
 It's a pleasant way to travel!


----------



## bud poe (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a huge fan of Amtrak, I've done it across county a few times and had a blast...Yeah, I might call him and make an offer.  I do love the inscriptions and OG paint, we'll see...
Thanks for the info!


----------



## DMNCLNR (May 6, 2010)

I have a set of those fenders, and now I know what they go to!  I would buy that bike if it were local! Hell even if he would ship!


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 19, 2010)

Hey thats my bike! Yeah, It came from a really nice lady who rode it at college in the 60's. It had been disassembled and in storage fore 15 years, I got it cleaned up and running but it doesn't stand out enough for me. 
-Nolan


----------

